# Australia Calling Re:France Stove



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking for info images of the above vessel Mid 50s Tanker 18000-25000 ton Scandinavian worked in and a round Australia in that period.over to you guys.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,

Found her as Philemon, she was built in 1951 as France Stove renamed in 1962 in Belfri and in 1969 in Philemon.
Sorry haven't a piccie as France Stove.


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

I was 3rd Mate on a ship that collided with this vessel in Torres Straight in Sept? 1957. I have three photos that show the damage the "France Stove". I'll try to get them posted.
The first shows the starboard side with the wrecked starboard bridge, caused by our anchor. A careful inspection will show the stbd centre island lifeboat parked at the break of the stbd poop accommodation, with our anchor lying in it. The starboard aft lifeboat was also wrecked. The other two photos show a more detailed view of the Centre island structure, and the break of the poop structure. 
Now I shall endeavour to get these posted.Grifmar
I cannot post these photos as they are not mine and I don't have permission from the photographer. Wouldn't even kbow if he is still alive. Grifmar


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling re France Stove*

Wow! You are so good. If you only knew how hard I have been looking for this one. Thanks a lot, Ruud. When in doubt just ask the expert. You wouldn't have any rego numbers in your shoe box, would you?

Regards, Clive


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Clive Anthony Fisher said:


> Wow! You are so good. If you only knew how hard I have been looking for this one. Thanks a lot, Ruud. When in doubt just ask the expert. You wouldn't have any rego numbers in your shoe box, would you?
> 
> Regards, Clive


Ahoy Clive,
Built in 1951 at Harland & Wolff-Belfast
LOA x B x D:623'4"x78'6"x32'7¼"
GT:16468
DWT:24715
IMO:503948
Call/Flag Sign as Belfri:LAIW
Eng:Oil 2SA 7Cy. 750x200mm B&W.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

France Stove built Musgrave Shipyard of Harland and Wolff Belfast. Yard number 1411 launched 2nd July 1951 delivered 12th November 1951 16468 gross tons for Lorentzen A\S . Construction photographs and drawings available from the Harland and Wolff archive held at the Ulster Folk and Transport Museum.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re: France Stove*

Thanks again for all info and image re France Stove. She was part of early days of Ampol Petroleum Australia. On charter for 5 years here in the mid 1950s mostly on the Persian Gulf and later Indonesian shuttle duty into Botany Bay Sydney. Was involved in a collision in the Torres Strait, I believe. Mentioned in one of the threads, as yet to be elaborated on.
Clive


----------

